# samsung bd 1500 and my NAD T 175



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the samsung hooked up to the NAD via HDMI which then feeds a Phase Tech Darts system. Does anyone know if the Dolby True HD signal being passed to the NAD is being downrezed or sent as Dolby True HD to the Phase Tech system?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry you've been suffering without an answer here. It's a very specific component issue you're asking and it seems only people with your exact component combination would know.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mjpeck said:


> I have the samsung hooked up to the NAD via HDMI which then feeds a Phase Tech Darts system. Does anyone know if the Dolby True HD signal being passed to the NAD is being downrezed or sent as Dolby True HD to the Phase Tech system?


Hello, I would need to know more about your NAD receiver. Does it process TruHD or DTS Master audio? As the Phase Tech Darts are simply the speakers so what ever the NAD is sending out of its speaker terminals that will be what your speakers will get. If The NAD is able to process the uncompressed formats and your not changing the signal (what does the NAD say on its display) then you are outputting it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

the nad does not decode them. so should I set the blu ray to pcm or bitstream in order to send Dolby Digital HD to the NAD? 

the other question is: if I send the DD HD signal over HDMI to the NAD how will the NAD send that signal to the Phase Techs?

MIKE


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Set the Blu-ray player to output PCM. Since you say your NAD does not have the new Dolby Digital Plus or Dolby TrueHD decode capability, you are best to let the Blu-ray player do the audio decode and send multichannel linear PCM to your NAD. Set the NAD to accept multichannel PCM. This is if you are using more than just stereo speakers. For just two speakers (stereo) be sure to set the Blu-ray player to just output 2 channel PCM and not multichannel.


----------

